# Glücksspielanbieter Gibraltar



## Schiffssager (26 März 2018)

Wie sieht es hier eigentlich mit dem Anspruch aus Forderungen bei Wetten, Lotterie mit lediglich Gibraltar Lizenz aus?
Falls der Glückspielanbieter vom Kunden was fordert zieht deutsches Recht und wenn der Kunde was vom Wettanbieter fordert das Recht aus Gibraltar oder? Allle Glückspielanbieter mit Lizenz aus Gibraltar wären damit ein Unsicherheitsfaktor. Der Wettanbieter bekommt ein Problem mit dem Staatsvertrag für Glücksspiele bei Rücklastschriften in einem Land wie Deutschland und als Kunde kann man theoretisch auf seine Gewinne vergeblich warten....Wo bleibt hier die Rechtssicherheit und warum laufen solche unsicheren Anbieter als Werbung auch im deutschen TV? Lottospielen einfach und schnell ohne kiosk oder sportwetten online...Stellt dies nicht auch eine Gefahr im Internet da?


----------



## Hippo (26 März 2018)

Du darfst auch für Radarwarner werben und sie verkaufen ...


----------



## Schiffssager (26 März 2018)

Ja, alles undurchsichtig. Wie bei den online Pornoanbietern. Verklagst du Sie, gilt deren Recht am jeweiligen Sitz. Nach deutschen Recht Anzeige klage sinnlos.  Viel Spaß bei Briefkastenfirmen. Der Staat ist da in Deutschland machtlos beim Jugendschutz.  Verklagen Sie dich, gilt das Recht in deinem Land.Keine lizenz bzw. Altersabfrage per Postident, deren klage, Anzeige sinnlos in deinem Land. Gefahr aber besteht beim Urlaub. Besser nur noch Urlaub in Deutschland, Na gut, die Nordsee ist ja auch ganz gut. falls man in diese Falle mal hinein gerät .  Besser solche Anbieter von Anfang an meiden....schade das die TV Werbung da nicht mitspielen will..Die Aufklärung ist leider sehr mau und man wundert sich immer wieder. Schade....schade....das nicht nur für Anbieter geworben wird, die ganz klar das Recht in Deutschland zumindest umfassen und Probleme jeglicher Art vermeiden. Alle anderen Dienstleistungen müssten am besten vom Provider gesperrt werden. Da gilt dann wieder das Recht der Freiheit eingeschränkt. Auf illegalen Seiten, die das eigene Land als illegal erklärt? Echt schräg.  Bei gleichen Gesetzten gibt es gar keine Probleme und kein Hallo wach Effekt, falls man doch mal wieder in Spanien Urlaub macht, im Land vom Herrn Puigedemont Zum Glück gibt es auch noch gemeinsame Rechtsauffassungen in der EU, aber man merkt nicht alles läuft rund und manche Länder sollte man in seinem Leben vielleicht komplett meiden. Ein Dorn für die Reiseindustrie, wenn das so weiter geht.


----------



## BenTigger (26 März 2018)

> Du darfst auch für Radarwarner weben und sie verkaufen ...



Und wenn ich den dann kaufe und nutze, bin ICH verantwortlich und nicht Du.


----------



## Schiffssager (26 März 2018)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Und wenn ich den dann kaufe und nutze, bin ICH verantwortlich und nicht Du.



hahaha richtig! Und da hat sicher jeder Staat auch wieder seine Regeln wegen Erlaubnis oder Verbot Also Augen auf bei der Urlaubsreise


----------



## BenTigger (26 März 2018)

Schiffssager schrieb:


> Ja, alles undurchsichtig. Wie bei den online Pornoanbietern. Verklagst du Sie, gilt deren Recht am jeweiligen Sitz.



Das internet ist eben nicht nur Deutsch und allein für Deutsche.

Hier in Dubai ist es verboten, in der Öffentlichkeit Händchenhaltend zu gehen und/oder sich zu küssen.
Deswegen wird aber kein Dubaianisches Gericht in Deutschland eine Klage eröffnen, weil du in DE deine Freundin auf der Straße geküsst hast.
Hier ist das aufs äusserste verpönt aber denen ist es egal was in Deutschland passiert.

Ebeso kannst du nicht verlangen, dass deine Moralalsicht der internationale Maßstab für Briefkastenfirmen ud Pornoanbieter ist.
Wenn die eben nicht in DE sind, sondern in Tuvalu, gilt deren Gesetz und so wie ein Dubaianer in DE nicht verklagt wird, wenn er in DE seine Freundin küsst, wird in Tuvalu ein Pornoanbieter nicht verklagt, weil er sich nicht an deutsche Gesetze hält. Wozu soll er auch?


----------



## Schiffssager (26 März 2018)

Das stimmt. Na ja, die Pornoanbieter umgehen ja ganz gerne den Jugendschutz mit einem Sitz in Spanien oder Niederlande z.B. Immerhin können Sie dann auch bei eigenen fehlenden Standards zum Jugendschutz strafrechtlich oder zivilrechtlich nix machen, wenn Sie in dem Staat mit Standards wie Jugendschutz in DE Forderungen einfordern, weil das Geschäft in dem Land ja nichtig wäre.  Aber die meisten zahlen ja, oft auch nach Drohungen die so per Mail ihren Umlauf nehmen und es ist für Sie auch weiterhin ein netter Nebenverdienst ohne eine Abmahnung wegen fehlender Standards zu kasssieren.  Genauso scheint ja auch Gibraltar attraktiv zu sein, um bestimmten Lotteriegesetzen die schärfer sind aus dem Weg zu gehen. Neuerdings führen diese Wettanbieter auch eine Wettsteuer ab. Tun Sie das auch wirklich von Gibraltar aus an den deutschen Staat oder ist das so ne Pseudonummer?


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2018)

Schiffssager schrieb:


> Wie sieht es hier eigentlich mit dem Anspruch aus Forderungen bei Wetten, Lotterie mit lediglich Gibraltar Lizenz aus?


Gut, gehört ja (noch) zur EU.




Schiffssager schrieb:


> Wo bleibt hier die Rechtssicherheit ....


In welcher Hinsicht, was schwebt dir vor?




Schiffssager schrieb:


> Stellt dies nicht auch eine Gefahr im Internet da?


Also für mich nicht! Das ganze Internet ist ein Sündenpool, eine Plage, Fluch und Segen zugleich. Die Geister die gerufen wurden, heißen Gates, Zuckerberg & Co. - solche Visionäre bekommt unsere Zeit vorläufig nicht mehr los, jedenfalls nicht deren Spuren, die sie uns hinterlassen werden.

@Schiffssager, wenn du für dich das Internet aufräumen willst, gut! Viel Spaß bei untauglichen Versuchen und pass auf dich auf!​


----------



## Teleton (4 April 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> Gut, gehört ja (noch) zur EU.



Dann mal los mit der Auslandszustellung: 
https://www.bundesjustizamt.de/DE/S...es_Koenigreich.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2018)

Könnte eine abendfüllende Aufgabe werden ...


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2018)

Hippo schrieb:


> Du darfst auch für Radarwarner werben und sie verkaufen ...


Kann aber passieren, dass die Deinen Kunden abgenommen werden im Rahmen von Verkehrskontrollen...


----------



## Hippo (10 April 2018)

Nur wenn sie "betriebsbereit" sind ...
Sprich Stecker für den Zigarettenanzünder reicht


----------

